# Buckboard Back Bacon



## Finney (Aug 29, 2005)

I think your pictures are in the wrong order....
The cats are still alive in the last picture.    lol 8-[


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 29, 2005)

You're not one of those "cat people" who have hundreds running around the house and you take in every stray that you find are you????

Because I count five (5), {that's one more than four, for those of you in Grand Island, NY}, and that's already five too many.

Just to keep this on topic, is that Hi-Mountain cure kit you're using?


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 29, 2005)

:pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Because I count five (5), {that's one more than four, for those of you in Grand Island, NY}, and that's already five too many.


Tht's 6 too many for be Bruce!!!  #-o  #-o  #-o  Time for new glasses???  :grin:  :grin:
I need to try me some of that!  :!:


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 29, 2005)

6, you may be right, unless, is that a black cat hiding behind the white cat on the desk right by the phone, if so, 7. If not 6.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 29, 2005)

bryan is a cat person!


----------



## Shawn White (Aug 30, 2005)

that looks good Bryan ... 

how long is the cure for?

looks like the cure is seasoned, what are some of the cure ingrediants?


----------



## whitepine (Aug 31, 2005)

damn where did bruce b learn to count?


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 31, 2005)

OK, 6, kill me!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 8, 2005)

Gosh that looks horrible!  You have may address, send it to me so I can get a better look!  Take some sliced pic's please!  Good job!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 9, 2005)

man, that would make a fine sandwich for the Captain.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 9, 2005)

now I done tenderloins and butts in the Highmountain, but I thought the
bacon in Buckboard Bacon was a bit of a misnomer.  Tasted more like
a cross between bacon and ham to me.

Of course, as Bigwheel said, "any cross between bacon and ham is a friend of mine."


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 9, 2005)

hmmm...did you fry it in bacon grease?


----------



## Shawn White (Sep 9, 2005)

yup, I agree ... leave some fat around the ouside when curing ... fry in butter till it gets a little brown (or really brown) and it tastes like bacon

gj buddy!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 21, 2005)

Welcome back Bryan


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

Who the F is Byan??


----------



## Griff (Jan 6, 2006)

wd

I've never used the High Mountain product and thus can't say anything about it. I have made a number of batches of buckboard bacon using Morton's Tender Quick which is available in stores. I also use maple syrup. It's pretty much the same thing as Bryan does except home made cure. I do the 2 weeks in a wet cure in the frig. Here's a couple pics.









As you can see I made some back bacon and some shoulder bacon in the same cure.


Griff


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 7, 2006)

Griff: You mind posting your recipe? You and Brian have put a hankering on me!  =P~


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks Brian! Man that looks good.


----------



## Griff (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks Bryan. You east coast guys always get the jump on me.

Griff


----------

